# Bending hollow metal tubing



## Drachenfire (Jun 6, 2017)

See if there is a United Rentals nearby, they probably have the tool you need available for rent for about $15 a week.


----------



## Bondo (Dec 8, 2007)

> I have a project where I need to bend 1 inch square alumium tubing.


Ayuh,..... Use aluminum Conduit, 'n bend it with a Conduit bendin' tool,......

Other alloys won't behave the same, 'n will probably crush, or break,......

Oops,.... I missed the square part,.....

Yer probably gonna be outa luck, depending on the alloy,.....


----------



## lenaitch (Feb 10, 2014)

Google "bending square aluminum tubing". It seems that you need metal fabricating tools. Perhaps you can rent them as mentioned.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Jun 15, 2018)

you say it is "for 10 rods" ~ you mean like fishing rods ??

check your local marinas - especially the pontoon boat places.
bent square tubing is common on the toons.
the machine that does it is like at the muffler shops with special
dies for square shapes. not something that you can rent from the
rental place. it needs to be anchored to the floor.






,


----------



## Nealtw (Jun 22, 2017)




----------



## viper (Jul 30, 2009)

I like the marina idea. I am in the manufacturing industry and many Aluminum alloys and tempers will NOT bend worth a **** without breaking on the OLB (outside line of bend). Only options with the Aluminum is usually use a certain alloy/temper/bending procedure that has been proven to work reliably, or get annealed 0 condition aluminum, bend it, then have it heat treated. This is the way many aerospace components are done because when you bend treated Aluminum, it puts stress in it that will then be vulnerable to cracking. 


I have noticed stuff like golf cart cages are bent square, but its like bubblegum.


----------



## SPS-1 (Oct 21, 2008)

You can get flush fit connectors from McMaster Carr. But you would either have to buy their tubing, or get extremely lucky with the sizes if you already have the tubing.

https://www.mcmaster.com/aluminum-flush-fit-structural-framing

Edit --- oh, but you want 45 degrees, not 90


----------



## Yodaman (Mar 9, 2015)

For 10 pcs, maybe just check the local fab shops.


----------

